# Delete Completed



## 05GOAT (Nov 11, 2004)

Thanks to Sean and Top Shelf Performance I can now join the spoilerless club.


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

Looks good bud! How's she runnin? Swing on down for the Towershops this Friday!!


----------



## Robertr2000 (Mar 25, 2006)

You've got a 5 Start Car there :cheers


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

'Bout time you pitched that cheap piece of PontiRice, n00b! 

Looks great!


----------



## 05GOAT (Nov 11, 2004)

ftlfirefighter said:


> Looks good bud! How's she runnin? Swing on down for the Towershops this Friday!!


I think I will cruise down to the Towers Friday. You going to be there?


----------



## MLegere (Mar 25, 2006)

Yellow and Black , thats a great color combo. It really looks better with out the Pontiac BS on the rear.


----------



## CrabhartLSX (Feb 12, 2006)

I can't decide whether your car or Johnnybgoode's car looks better to be honest.


----------



## Robertr2000 (Mar 25, 2006)

*05goat*

Who/How did you Paint your Wacha-ma-call-it :confused rear-plastic-GTO-assCover ???

And where did you get your Rims? Out of all the ones I've seen, I think I like yours the best!


thanks in advance!


----------



## purplehaze (Dec 27, 2005)

Robertr2000 said:


> Who/How did you Paint your Wacha-ma-call-it :confused rear-plastic-GTO-assCover ??


Most of them are inserts, you can find them at Grafxwerx. Do a search for inserts, a couple of people have recently posted with pictures of theirs. GL


SWEET ride, I like what you have done with yours. :cheers


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

05GOAT said:


> I think I will cruise down to the Towers Friday. You going to be there?


Yup, I'll be there brother!


----------



## 05GOAT (Nov 11, 2004)

Robertr2000 I had the dealership paint my rear bumper insert, hood scoops and Autocross grilles black. I got the domed yellow letter inserts here.
http://www.autotrimdesign.net/detail.jsp?item=ATD-PNTGTODCL7&category=22776. The rims are ROH Drift R wheels. 18x8's in the front and 18x9's in the rear.They come from down under but are solded here.
http://www.groupawheels.com/


----------



## Robertr2000 (Mar 25, 2006)

purplehaze said:


> Most of them are inserts, you can find them at Grafxwerx. Do a search for inserts, a couple of people have recently posted with pictures of theirs. GL
> 
> 
> SWEET ride, I like what you have done with yours. :cheers



Heya purplehaze, 
I've been to Grafxwerx and ordered the "LiquiDome Reflective Gloss Black"  I want to get the GTO/end painted before I put them on :cool

I'm just not sure which I would like best, Black or Factory Spice Red 

What do you guys think???


----------



## Robertr2000 (Mar 25, 2006)

05GOAT said:


> Robertr2000 I had the dealership paint my rear bumper insert, hood scoops and Autocross grilles black... The rims are ROH Drift R wheels. 18x8's in the front and 18x9's in the rear.They come from down under but are solded here.
> http://www.groupawheels.com/



Thanks GOAT! I'd order them right now, but I just payed my taxes and My tires aren't worn out yet :willy: 

They won't be any time soon either cus I never burn out (on purpose  )


----------



## Robertr2000 (Mar 25, 2006)

Ok, Maybe I don't know what I want yet 
http://www.groupawheels.com/adrenalin3.html


----------



## purplehaze (Dec 27, 2005)

haha I know what you mean, it took me a long time to nail down the wheels I wanted, but finally I decided.... 

As far as what color.... Black defintely, just my opinin though. I believe there was a thread just a couple of days ago, about SAP spoiler, and his lower portion was painted spice red. I will get that thread for you hold on!!!!!

http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=7418
Here you go, it's not spice red but it is red no less. :cheers


----------



## Robertr2000 (Mar 25, 2006)

purplehaze said:


> haha I know what you mean, it took me a long time to nail down the wheels I wanted, but finally I decided....
> 
> As far as what color.... Black defintely, just my opinin though. I believe there was a thread just a couple of days ago, about SAP spoiler, and his lower portion was painted spice red. I will get that thread for you hold on!!!!!
> 
> ...



THANKS! I've seen that thread. You're right, same color does look :cool 

Is his car Spice Red? or Torrid Red?


----------



## purplehaze (Dec 27, 2005)

Robertr2000 said:


> THANKS! I've seen that thread. You're right, same color does look :cool
> 
> Is his car Spice Red? or Torrid Red?


uuuuhhhhhhhhhhhhh red I think hehehe when they start classifying them as different names for the same relative color, I loose all interest.  :cheers 
I like the way 05 looks, with the black, but the red on red looks really good to. I guess it's all in how much black you have on your car and how much more you intend to put on. 05 has a nice balance of both, so does Groucho, you should check out his pics too.... Two really nice cars, done up real well with a perfect balance of yellow and black.


----------



## 05GOAT (Nov 11, 2004)

Personally because it is an insert I like it being a different color from the rest of the car. I think it shows off the rear a little better to have black and then matching GTO letters within the black. Just highlights the fact that it is a BadAss GTO. My 2 cents. You do what you will be happy with.


----------

